# Lire et écrire en tchèque avec OS9.2.2



## jphuet (4 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

On m'a donné un iBook G3 avec OS 9.2.2. 
Je n'ai pas le disque d'installation. 
Je souhaite en plus écrire et lire les fichiers en tchèque. J'ai installé un clavier tchèque "Loki" mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour obtenir que les polices standard (Times, etc...) affichent les accents bizarres (circonflexe inversés, etc...) au lieu de "+û&#8240;ã&#64257;".

JPH.


----------



## Pascalou (16 Juillet 2004)

Bonsoir jphuet,

logiquement quand tu clic sur la pomme en haut à gauche de ton écran, dans le menu déroulant qui s'affiche il doit y avoie un application qui s'appelle "Clavier"

Sélectione la pour que s'ouvre une fenêtre avec un clavier 

ensuite te vat dans le menu Police et  tu choisis

appuis sur les touches alt, ctrl , maj et schift à tour de role ou simultanément.

À toi de jouer


----------



## jphuet (4 Août 2004)

Merci d'avoir répondu mais le problème reste entier  .

Je ne trouve pas de caractères tchèques, dans aucune des polices standard (Times, etc..).

Je ne peux pas non plus lire les fichiers écrits avec des caractères tchèques (ceux qui ont un accent circonflexe inversé).

jphuet.


----------



## WS95000 (4 Août 2004)

To problème est très simple: il faut que tu trouves les polices spécials tchéques, c'est normal que les polices standard ne comportent pas de caractères techéque - y'a pas assez de place pour toutes les langues.


----------

